# Gesucht: Die ideale HTPC-Software



## Kusanar (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Nach einigem "durchgewurschtl" quer durchs Forum bin ich noch auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen, *welche Software* in Zukunft meinen *HTPC *befeuern soll. Bis dato lief XP mit MediaCenter-Erweiterung drauf, allerdings möchte ich auf eine zukunftssicherere und vor allem modernere Software wechseln.

*Hier mal die Eckdaten Hardwaremäßig:*

o Pentium IV 3GHz HT
o 4GB RAM
o ATI HD3850 512MB VRAM Grafik
o 250GB Systemplatte
o 2 TB für Daten
o DVD-LW
o Analog-Tuner (wird evtl. später gegen Digitaltuner getauscht)


*Was möchte ich damit machen?*

o Bilder betrachten
o Videos anschauen
o DVDs anschauen
o Fernsehen / Aufnehmen
o Webcasts anschauen
o Webradio hören


*und hier was ich mir an Software schon mal rausgesucht habe:*

MediaPortal - Das kostenlose Open Source Media Center - MediaPortal

XBMC - XBMC

MythTV, Open Source DVR - MythTV

Boxee - Watch Movies, TV Shows and clips from the Internet on your TV. - Boxee



Die Probleme, die ich jetzt schon Orte: Boxee ist zwar modern und komfortabel von der Oberfläche, allerdings sieht es so aus, als ob damit Fernsehen über die interne Karte / ext. Stick schon mal gegessen ist. So ziemlich alles an Boxee geht übers Internet...
Bei MythTV find ich keine Infos ob damit auch mehr möglich ist als Videos anzuschauen. Müsste ich wohl erst mal installieren um das rauszufinden.
Am vielversprechendsten sehen für mich immer noch XBMC und MediaPortal aus. Wobei dann immer noch die Frage ist, ob die benutzte Fernbedienung (stammt samt Sende/Empfangselektronik aus einem Acer RC900) noch funktiert.

Ich bin durchaus auch gewillt, einige Kandidaten zu testen. Momenten ist Boxee testweise auf der Maschine, als nächstes werd ich mir wohl MythTV zu gemüte führen.

Gibt es von eurer Seite aus Empfehlungen für eine spezielle Software? Oder evtl noch andere Kandidaten, die ich hier vergessen habe?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Lexx (9. Mai 2011)

Xbmc.


----------



## Menthe (9. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte ne ganze Weile XBMC im Einsatz, meiner Meinung nach gibts da keine bessere. Vorallem mit den Channel (Apple Movie Trailers,....) schon sehr gut


----------



## Kusanar (10. Mai 2011)

Wie siehts denn bei XBMC mit der Unterstützung von TV-Tunern aus? Kann auf deren Homepage leider nichts dazu finden


----------



## Kusanar (12. Mai 2011)

Nach ein wenig Recherche im Netz bin ich jetzt schlauer geworden... Also XBMC ist definitiv nur als Frontend gedacht, irgendeine Unterstützung für TV-Tuner ist weder implementiert noch geplant. Schade. Heißt für mich, dass ich mir doch zuerst mal MediaPortal anschauen werde.


----------



## _Hendi_ (15. Mai 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt seit gut einem halben Jahr Mediaportal am Laufen und bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit. Habe dabei einen TV- Server, der das TV Signal übers Netzwerk an alle möglichen PCs, Notebooks im ganzen Huas streamed und auf dem alle Multimediadateien enthalten sind. Ich fand die erste Einrichtung persönlich relativ aufwendig wenn nicht sogar schwer, weil einiges nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert hat (v.a. mit dem Netztwerk) mitlerweile kann ich aber gar nicht mehr verstehen, was damals los war, weil eigentlich alles sehr logisch und verständlich aufgebaut ist  Vielleicht lag es ander der Fülle der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, weil es lässt sich wirklich einfach alles einstellen


----------



## Kusanar (16. Mai 2011)

Okay thx für den Input. Also MythTV und Boxee hab ich schon abgehakt, MythTV ist ja nix anderes alsn DVR und Boxee kann wieder gar nix mit TV-Karten anfangen. Also nächster Stop: MediaPortal-Testabteilung ...


----------

